# AlAlpina Challenge/Wld Sierra Century Registration Now Open



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Registration for the 2012 Alta Alpina Challenge: Riding the Wild Sierra is now open!

Note that we moved the event a few weeks later in the year--to June 30--so we'll have warmer temperatures and a little bit more daylight. For those who aren't riding all winter, this also means a few more weeks of training. We're still getting the word out about this change so please let all your friends know!

I hope that you'll be able to join us so I'm sending you the attached personalized registration form. You can print and complete the form, sign it, attach a check payable to "Alta Alpina Cycling Club" and mail to:
Alta Alpina Challenge
P.O. Box 2032
Minden NV 89423

Or you can pay by credit card or paypal using our brand new online registration page:
Alta Alpina Cycling Club Challenge

We'll confirm receipt of your registration form with an email and we'll send additional information to help you plan for the ride.

I look forward to seeing you on June 30!

Michael Bayer,
Ride Director

P.S. One more thing... we need help getting posters up at every bike store and cyclist hangout in the western states. If your local cyclist hot spot doesn't yet have an Alta Alpina Challenge Poster up, please help us out! Just reply to this email and let us know how many posters you can put up for us.

P.P.S. If you registered with different email addresses in different years, you may have received multiple copies of this email. If so, I apologize for the inconvenience. Please let us know which email address to keep and which to delete.

--
Alta Alpina Challenge: Riding the Wild Sierra
June 30, 2012


----------

